# Sudden death at 8 years



## Stormin98 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello all. Just trying to find out if this is something common to the breed. Tuesday night my Izzy (8yo purebred) seemed just fine. We did find her curled up on the floor in the guest bedroom which isn't her normal behavior, but not completely atypical either. Tuesday night she seemed a bit restless and woke twice during the night looking for water (drinking from the toilet until I gave her some fresh water). This wasn't normal, but it is also cold out with dry winter air, so we weren't overly concerned. Wednesday morning she seemed back to normal behavior wise, but ate only half her breakfast. She went in her crate with no problems and I was going to check her after work to see if a trip to the vet was needed. Her bowel movements seemed normal in color, shape, and consistency and we searched the whole house and found nothing that she got into. Unfortunately, when we got home from work Wednesday afternoon we found her dead in her crate. She had had 2-3 bm in her crate and was lying with her mouth slightly open. There was a bit of saliva on her shoulder as well. We are at a complete kids as to what could have happened. Heart failure? Seizure? Any ideas? I chose against a necropsy but am somewhat regretting that decision as I hate not knowing. Any information you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have any medical opinions on what could have happened, but I just wanted to say that I am so sorry for your loss. It's so hard losing a pet, especially a breed that bonds so much with their family. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss. We went through something a little similar with our 10 week old puppy. She had bullae (pockets of air on her lungs) that made her susceptible to many things and ended up with pneumonia. Her bullae was determined congenital and the vets said it is incredibly rare and can in many cases go unnoticed for most of the dogs life. But with the knowledge that the bullae could burst at anytime (tomorrow or 10 years from now), we decided to put her down. Like I said before she also had terrible pneumonia and was not recovering well from that either. 

But to maybe help you... Dogs with bullae can sometimes live with them for most of their lives going unnoticed, and one day one might burst and cause the air the be outside of their lungs, and make the lung collapse. Dogs might show a restless behavior when this happens. 

Again I am so very sorry for your loss, as I know it is not easy. You are in my prayers.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences. That must have been just awful for you, coming home to find her passed away. Just awful! I wish I could offer you some insight as to what might have happened, but I can't. I've never had a similar experience. Hoping others might be able to help in that regard. R.I.P. Izzy. :'(


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This is heartbreaking :'( I'm so sorry for your loss! I don't have any idea as to what might have happened to Izzy. I just wanted to offer you my condolences :-[ may she rest in peace!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

I am sorry for you loss.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Izzy girl. Please accept my sincerest condolences.  

I do not know what may have happened to your poor girl, and without the examination it is impossible to know for sure. Since you checked your home and found nothing suspicious that she may have gotten into, it may be possible that she got into something outdoors unbeknownst to you. That would be l one of my suspicions if she had a clean bill of health up to this point. 

I hope others on the forum will be of more help based on their own knowledge and experiences. 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

